# So, What About The Tells?



## JAT (Jan 7, 2012)

I've never been the one to carry illegally, but now that my state has joined enlightened America, I have the ability.

My daily situation demands that if I do carry, it would have to be as close to 100% undetectable as possible. Regarding choice of weapon this means no horse pistols. 380s and smaller only.

Obviously this size gun will conform to physical concealability as far as clothing bulges, but are there any other "tells" in the way an armed person behaves that will 1.Blow your cover with the average pedestrian, and 2.Blow your cover with a trained and aware gun person?

Other than the obvious - not tugging at clothing or patting the piece - what other behaviors can give one away? Since, as I mentioned concealed carry is legal in my state, I'm not worried about legal ramifications - just general undetectability.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

You should be able to carry something larger than a pocket .380 if you want. The secret is a good holster and something often overlooked, a decent gun belt. I can usually detect someone carrying improperly because the gun bulges under a shirt, and sags to where they constantly have to pull their pants up.

A good pancake style holster that pulls the gun tightly into your side conceals well, or better yet, an inside the waist band holster (IWB) disappears if carried right. You might have to buy your pants slightly larger with IWB carry, but not too large as this will also cause sagging. I currently use a Remora IWB holster, which carries extremely well, and I am also looking at the Theis holsters.

Any holster needs to be supported by a decent, reinforced gun belt. Believe me, it makes all the difference. I have several, but my favorite, and ironically the cheapest, is made by 5.11 Tactical. It cost about $25 bucks, so it is definitely affordable. You could pay more than that for a regular belt at a department store.

The other "tell" is acting suspiciously. If you are carrying legally, don't act nervous and draw attention to yourself. Eventually you will get used to carrying and it will become second nature. I have spotted what I suspect are a few new permit holders who obviously were not used to CCW yet. Also be careful about bending over to reach for something on a store shelf. I have seen people's CCW's this way a few times. 

If you know someone has seen your gun accidentally, it wouldn't hurt to CALMLY explain to the person you are legal to carry and show your permit. It just might keep them from calling in some hysterical "man with gun" incident to 911. The average Ethel on the street has been taught that guns are bad and they are very likely to think you are a criminal.

I walk around all summer in cargo shorts, T-shirts, and sandals, and no one ever sees my Glock 30 carried IWB. Of course, I do have 20+ years experience as a cop, now thankfully retired.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

The other thing I forgot is, get used to checking yourself in a mirror before you leave your house. Sounds silly, but it will alert you if your gun is "printing". (showing under your clothes)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i open carry mostly, so my "tell" is a big ass semi auto on my belt..... but when i do conceal, i aint worried about being seen hitching up my pants, hell i weigh 245lbs, fat guys NEED to pull up their pants , alot!


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

That's EPIC! I always tell my old lady, "it's not the PANTS that make you look fat, it's the FAT that makes you look fat"! Wonder why I sleep alone a lot...............??


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

crescentstar69 said:


> That's EPIC! I always tell my old lady, "it's not the PANTS that make you look fat, it's the FAT that makes you look fat"! Wonder why I sleep alone a lot...............??


i have 2 EX wives for a reason..... my 2 girlfriends.... ROFL.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

My State has also been recently enlightened. (Wisco) After trying out a few holsters I settled on an IWB type. I also tried several guns with different holsters. After trying out a few pistols I settled on a Walther PPS 9mm. It's slim and very concealable.

Another thing I've learned is not only to check myself in the mirror but to also practice the draw, (safely of course) making sure to compensate for the clothes I'm wearing.


----------



## JAT (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey, thanks guys. Great tips. Gunners_Mate - thanks for the jpg.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I carry a Bodyguard .380 in a Desantis holster, in my front pocket..........nearly undetectable, and works like a charm for me.....


----------

